# sqlite3 port failing to upgrade



## carltonfsck (Aug 16, 2020)

Greetings,

I'm running FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p11

```
[carltonfsck@ssh2:/usr/ports ] $ uname -r
11.3-RELEASE-p11
```
I updated my ports using `portupgrade -a`.  However, one port (databases/sqlite3) failed with an unknown build error.  So, I decided to try upgrading the single port just to see the detail of the error as noted below....

```
[carltonfsck@ssh2:/usr/ports ] $ sudo portupgrade databases/sqlite3
Password:
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 152 packages found - done]
--->  Upgrading 'sqlite3-3.32.3_1,1' to 'sqlite3-3.32.3_2,1' (databases/sqlite3)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/databases/sqlite3'
===>  Cleaning for sqlite3-3.32.3_2,1
===>  License PD accepted by the user
====> You cannot select multiple options from the RL radio
=====> Only one of these must be defined: READLINES LIBEDIT
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

Does anyone know the nature of this error?  In particular....
"You cannot select multiple options from the RL radio
Only one of these must be defined: READLINES LIBEDIT "

 I'm thinking it's pertaining to an option in make config, but I'm not able to definitively narrow it down.  What is this error referencing exactly? 

I couldn't find anything in the /usr/ports/UPDATING file that points to issues with sqlite3.  Also, Google wasn't much help either.    

Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2020)

There seems to be something wrong with those options. Removing the old config settings seems to do the trick; `make -C /usr/ports/databases/sqlite3 rmconfig`. 

I found a number of other ports that will give the same option error.


----------



## carltonfsck (Aug 16, 2020)

Good to know...  Looks like that command did the trick.  

Thank you so much, SirDice!!


Regards,

--Cf


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 16, 2020)

Please use the Patch from Pavel: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=248446
I have the same Problem, this Patch fix it.
I will commit this patch after i am at home


----------



## carltonfsck (Aug 16, 2020)

joneum@ said:


> Please use the Patch from Pavel: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=248446
> I have the same Problem, this Patch fix it.
> I will commit this patch after i am at home




I will give it a whirl.  Thank you for this, joneum@!


Regards,

--Cf


----------

